# smokin 8hp



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

my 8hp (190707) smokes blue/white smoke when go from slow to fast and when i hit bumps, could this be a head gasket or somthin else,, thanks


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Check the oil level, too much oil in engine.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

check what tommy says first, drain some out and check the manufacturers recommended type of oil and how much should be in there... then check the gas/air mixture on the carb.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Oil capacity is 36 ounces, aproximately 1 1/8 quarts of sae 30w oil.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

did the oil thing work roper?


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

well i had to much oil in before i changed it, so all i did was change the oil and its the proper amount, but the needle in the bowl (adjustment)had a grove from the tip upwards to the thread part , and so does where it seats, could this be the problem
thanks


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: mite just be, maybe get a new one and see what happens :thumbsup:


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

alright then i get a kit, i also need a helicoil insert and head gasket, anyways thanks


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

I do believe if it were a carb problem you would be seeing a lot of black smoke and not the blue/white smoke. That said if you have a needle and seat with a groove in them I would recommend you change them while you are working on this engine.


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

i do believe that the needle and seat kit comes with the carb kit so i will be puttin a new one in or if it dosen't i will be puttin one in, could the needle and seat be the blue smoke problem, because its not goin down on oil,, thanks


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

make sure there is one in the kit! some dont include certain things at certain prices, or just buy the item separately n stuff


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

alright,, ill make sure i check before i buy, thanks


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

alright got the carb kit in but i still dont have a new head gasket, would a bad head gasket make it smoke under really heavy load????,, thanks


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

not really.... head gaskets are to help compression... and smoking under load... maybe your overloading it too much


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

alright then,, i only have the engine in because i got my 12hp i/c out putting a new set of rings in it, thanks


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

well good luck =-) and forgot to add in my b4 post, check the head gasket, if its not torn up or melted to the head/cylinder its usuably, wipe off ALL dirt and grime, if its on top / bottom of gaskets it could cause uneven head top when screwing on, resulting in losing compression


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

i guess i'll put a head gasket on it because when i removed the head a week or so ago (that was when i broke the head bolt off), so im just gonna buy a head gasket and a helicoil insert so its alback together properly and finish rebuilding my 12hp i/c :thumbsup: ,, thanks


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

:thumpbsup: good luck trying it!!! :dude:  
just wondering.. does your tractor use a horizontal or vertical shaft engine


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

190707 vertical shaft


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

it is a vertical shaft, but i posted the wrong model number, its a 191707


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

=) gonna research that engine ! =P


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

heres all the numbers if it will help with wht u doin, model: 191707, type: 5627-01, code: 79083009, thats whts on the engine.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks! i think i found one on e bay


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

make sure its synchro balanced, i have 2 8hp engines and one is synchro balanced and the others not, believe me the 8hp synchro balanced is the way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

never heard of dat... what happens if not balanced? thanks


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

if its not balanced it will vibrate quite abit, the tractor i got the non balanced motor from had rubber motor mounts and i couldn't figure out wy until i put the motor in my tractor without motor mounts and it viberated like crazy, i even thought my crank was bent becaseu of the vibration but it was becasue it wasn't balanced, this was my post>> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=146009


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks for the info! solved one of my engine probs on my tractor engine1


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

could the crankcase breather be my blue smoke problem? should the tube from the crankcase breather to the carb be dry, thanks


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

i dunno. but my 3 hp's and 2 hp's briggs breather is dry... and they smell like gasoline not oil ? ??? weird... still dont really get what breathers are used for


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

T dunno what the breather is used for either, but i changed it and it doesn't smoke nowhere near as much as it did. The tube from the breather to the carb had oil in it,, thanks


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

ya solved your own problem =)


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

I got the idea from the B&S site, it also says on the B&S site about a blown head gasket and my head gasket had a crease in it when i put it back on, so thats what im goin to replace next becasue it still smokes alittle under load. thanks


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

it should smoke some around the head too if head gasket's like dat


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

alright then,, gettin the head gasket soon


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

i found some on e bay ill list soon .


----------



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

well there you go , you are asking an 8hp to the job of a 12 horse


----------



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

the breather vents the crankcase gases and yes they do need to be hooked up because the air being drawn into the carb also draws the gases out of the crankcase


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks for the info jay! thats a first to me. just wondering, cant a 8hp do a 12hps job?


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

theres a noticable diference between a 12hp i/c and a 8hp, the tractor came with the 8hp but i put the 12hp in it till i found out that it smoked alittle


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

smoked.. under load?


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

yes but it also had other problems,, read this and then u will know why im rebuilding it>>> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=153849


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

nice. alot of help eh ! gonna see if i can get chrome rings! good luck on the engine roper! :dude: :thumbsup:


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

i would put chrome rings in my 12hp but i want to hone it becasue of the rust that was there to make sure its all gone :thumbsup:


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

well good luck! taday im gonna go ta e bay and look at prices for honing machines =)


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

well got the blue smoke problem solved,, it was over filled just alittle in oil... now it smokes black under load,, will the carb kit i ordered fix this? thanks


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

no my engine smokes black under load. i posted a thread about it. got a quick answer. the carb is too rich =) try leaning it a little


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

alright,, i take it that its the highspeed jet in the fuel bowl your talking about,, the needle is in pritty rough shape so i'll adjust it as good as i can for now, thanks


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

yes, make sure its stil lgood if its bad maybe buy another one, or try to fix it =) good luck! ]


PS how well does it run now?


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

ya i found a good high speed needle and tried it adn it worked alot better, the seat has alittle grove in it too so when i get the carb kit it should be good to go,, thanks


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

just wondering, what website do u get the 8 hp chrome rings from> ?tahns


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

i think you can order them right of the briggs and stratton site.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks =)


----------

